# Canine Seizures



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Any dog owners here who have a dog that has had a seizure? My dog was lying on the floor this morning and started convulsing, banging his head off the wall, foaming, and pissed himself. Then, he couldn't get up, thought he was gonna die. A few min later, he was growling and barking at me.. thought i was going to have to shoot him. I took him to the vet and he's staying there this AM for some tests. He's a 10 yr old German Shorthaired Pointer and has Cushings disease. Looks like Duke is nearing the end of the road....  He's been my best buddy since I was 13... gonna be tough if we gotta put him down.


----------



## PtlmRube (May 24, 2004)

I worked as a vet. technician in RI for 3 years before I become a cop and I have seen alot of canine seizures. The reason why he growled at you is because he was still "out of it" and was probably seeing a little blurry or even double. You did the right thing by bringing him to the vet. He may just need some medications; alot of animals on seizures are on a pill (phenobarbital usually) for the duration of their life provided the seizure wasn't caused by something related to the coushings. Seizures can be scary but I am sure he will be OK.


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm sorry dude


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

sorry to hear about that EMC. It is true what they say about adog being man's best firend. I hope it all works out for him, and he can come home soon.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

PtlmRube";p="56167 said:


> I worked as a vet. technician in RI for 3 years before I become a cop and I have seen alot of canine seizures. The reason why he growled at you is because he was still "out of it" and was probably seeing a little blurry or even double. You did the right thing by bringing him to the vet. He may just need some medications; alot of animals on seizures are on a pill (phenobarbital usually) for the duration of their life provided the seizure wasn't caused by something related to the coushings. Seizures can be scary but I am sure he will be OK.


Thanks for the replies guys.

PtlmRube, he takes Lysodren for the Cushings and has been on it for well over a year now. I have a feeling it is related to it, because he was once a very muscular, energetic dog, now he's FAT and can barely run, all symptoms of Cushings. It was just weird, he's never turned on us before but I can see what you are saying.. it must have been the equivalent to a human being post-dictal i assume? After a few min, he started barking normal, not the hostile bark and he was ok, but acting differently. Running around, panting, not listening to commands. Hopefully there wasn't any brain damage. I should be picking him up from the vet soon.. thanks again.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

That happened to my old dog just before he died. He had a couple seizures, peed himself, and then died. We think he had seizures before too but no one was around to see. 

He was a 12 year old german shepard golden retriever mix.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Our dog (mutt not really sure what, i was young) became deaf and then about a year or so later started having seizures one morning. My mom took him to the vet and they put her down. Honestly, I don't really remember much because I hated the dog. My parents tried to fill th hole left by my first dog who was stolen and put into dog races out in CO. I like dogs again but I hated the 2nd dog....now I don't, I've grown up. 

I guess what I"m trying to say is, I'm sorry.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Got him back from the vet... blood tests were mostly abnormal so we need to give him more of the meds he's already on for a week or so. He's really hyper right now.. won't stay still and panting. I think he should be alright for now but i don't know how much longer he will last.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

EMcNeice";p="56196 said:


> *...He's really hyper right now.. won't stay still and panting. I think he should be alright for now but i don't know how much longer he will last....*


*EMC - No professional here by any means, but the restlessness and panting could be residual anxiety from the experience and or lingering discomfort or pain. I do hope the Dukester recovers for you... My boy is better than 98% of the people I've known in my life, so I feel for you....
Good Luck.* :thumbup:


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I feel you on that... Dogs are better than most people. No worry of coming home to an attitude or complaining. 

He's calmed down a little more now. Gave him meds and i think he's wearing himself out.... Was a terrible sight to see my dog having a violent seizure... I've seen peolpe with there heads blown off at the hospital but nothing stirs my emotions like an animal in pain. Thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## PtlmRube (May 24, 2004)

again, not a veterinarian, however I will say that seizures are very traumatic so it doesn't surprise me that, especially at his age, he is still kind of anxious or somewhat traumatized from the incident. I have head of brain damage having been done but never seen it, I think it is in remote cases. I hope all works out well. Dogs are the best companions.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

ok, he just had seizure #2 and is f*cking manic right now! If it were legal, I would probably just put him down myself tonight because something is terribly wrong. Don't know if he will make it thru the night... he's just walking around in circles, panting, drooling, won't listen to any commands....  This sucks


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Well this turned into a nightmare... now its 0230 and I gave up on sleeping. My dog has 3 more seizures... now he's blind, and almost deaf. I really wish i could just shoot him and put him out of his misery. Can't stand seeing him like this. I got him locked in a room and can hear him walking into stuff, falling down.... 6 1/2 more hours til the vet opens.. Then he will be taking his final ride in the truck....


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry. That's horrible  I can't stand when animals are in pain or someone hurts an animal. It breaks my heart. I really am sorry


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Well I couldn't wait until 9am so I ended up taking him to the animal hospital in weymouth at 5am to put him to sleep. He had about 6 more seizures, and bit thru his tongue. It was just awful... He's at peace now. Thanks for the replies guys... i'm usually not very emotional but seeing my best buddy like that was a real reality check.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

That sux...sorry man.


----------



## PtlmRube (May 24, 2004)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*EMc - Duke will be there waiting for you, tail wagging, when you eventually "come home"...
In the meantime, hang in there pal and remember the good times....* :thumbup:


----------

